# 1974 bmw 2002 tii



## bmwfan33 (Jan 9, 2012)

Is a 1974 bmw 2002 tii worth 12k with 64k miles? Does anyone know how much the upkeep for the car is?


----------



## kiva667 (Mar 30, 2011)

That is a VERY low price. In fact, suspiciously so. It could be a faux tii or it could have any number of hidden issues, or the seller could be a saint.

Upkeep costs are highly variable and impossible to estimate without knowing more about the car.


----------



## fahrhaus (Mar 29, 2007)

It's likely the odometer has rolled over at least once, so 145k is more likely. Even at that mileage, it's a decent price if the condition is good enough.

For reference, i'm selling my 1972tii which has 96 k miles for $16k

Hope this helps.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Bimmer


----------

